# Looking for a private nurse job in HK



## LLMP (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello to all. My friend and I are looking for a job as a private nurse in HK, we are registered nurses in the Philippines & in the U.S. We are icu nurses for 4 years & we are also a graduate in Physiotherapy. We are willing to take the examination in HK, as long as it is written in english.


----------



## aegir (Oct 27, 2011)

*still looking for a nursing job?*

Hi are you still looking for a post? Apparently I'm looking for a private nurse.




LLMP said:


> Hello to all. My friend and I are looking for a job as a private nurse in HK, we are registered nurses in the Philippines & in the U.S. We are icu nurses for 4 years & we are also a graduate in Physiotherapy. We are willing to take the examination in HK, as long as it is written in english.


----------

